# Check In Here If You have a Pup Between 5 & 7 Months Old



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

If you're like me, you pay a little extra attention to those pups who are close in age to your pup, so why not list them all together in one thread?

I'll start:

Teddy, female GSD, born 12/25/12, black and tan
Acquired for companionship only.
Starting to train with private trainer on Monday.
Likes to go to the dog park, go for long walks, chase squirrels, and watch tv on the sofa with my kids. Loves balls. 


And I feel so lucky to have her. Absolutely love her!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Jonas: red/black male german showline Gsd d.o.b 1/14/2012 Companion and tracker and possible sar. Love water, Skateboarding, and trying to find stuff I hide from him...Did I mention he loves water? :laugh:


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

Zeus born Jan 6 2012. companion and great family pet. black and tan. as of this week 62 pounds. Loves to go on walks.run and play.Loves the river and water.All balls but mostly soccer balls.Stating obedience soon but knows basic commands.Loves to play and wrestle with my 7 year old daughter.And has learned to stop taking so much crap from my 9 year old female.Already a great watch dog and my best friend.:wub:


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Bear, female GSD, born 11/??/2012, sable
Companionship, maybe sports later
Loves off leash hikes, fetch, tug and playing with my other dog (hackles)

Crazier than the terrier I had.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Panzer, male GSD, born 12/31/11, solid black working line
Companion, although I'd like to try Agility or Trackimg with him when he gets a little older.
Completed puppy classes and got his AKC STAR puppy certification. Will be starting obedience soon and then on to CGC. He is very food motivated so training is a breeze. He doesnt want training sessions to end!
Loves to go for walks and play with his big sister, Cheyenne. He loves water and enjoys playing in his kiddie pool or with the hose. He's a cuddlebug and will do anything for some belly rubs!


----------



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

Stark is a tad behind this age group, he will be five months next week. But hopefully you will still accept us  He was born on 2/7/12, he is half working line half show line. He is a dark sable with penciling on his toes and tarheels. He LOVES children and is very gentle with them, he loves balls and frisbees. He is a very mellow puppy. He is very smart and very good. We absolutely love him.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Lexi, female GSD, born 12/21/12, B&T
Conformation, agility, lure coursing, dock diving, and potential schutzund.
Currently obedience and rally training.
Anything that moves is all that matters! If it's edible then all the better. Especially a fan of empty yogurt containers.


----------



## NatalieCat (Apr 10, 2012)

Katie is also a tiny bit behind this group she was born 2/3/2012 but will be 5 months in just a couple of days. She is a black and tan female. She is a family pet but I am thinking about training her to be a therapy dog.  She has done one obedience class so far. She thinks she's a Schnauzer though I think lol


----------



## Rocky's mum (Apr 12, 2012)

Rocky is 5 months old today Born 29 Jan 2012

He is black and tan and from a working line of straight back GSDs here in UK.

He is my world. I adore him. He is starting to develop so quickly.

He has 3 puppy classes left to go before stating the beginners on 5 Aug. I'm going to wait and see what he seems to like the best, but would love to do OB or tracking the most. He is at the stage where he HAS to meet every dog we pass, no matter how big or small, although I know he wants to play with them, he has discovered how to bark and use his hackles now too so he can look a bit scary to most folk. He loves people and attention, although he is not a cuddle monster (yet) 

He is a big boy and weighed in at 52lb at 20 weeks. 

I think he is soooo handsome, will update pics later on:wub:

Always reading threads about all these other adorable pups of similar ages! Great idea


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Jake was born on 1/25/2012 and we got him to be a companion.

At 22 weeks he weighs 40 lbs ... Little on the small side, but he had a rough start and we are on track and growing like a bad weed.

He loves his walks in the park and on trails, playing fetch with his ball and following his daddy everywhere!


----------



## robfromga (May 10, 2012)

Zane, B&T 1/20/12
Pet,companion. Basic protection.
Has passed basic obedience @17weeks,started intermediate.
Was very fear aggressive of other dogs, but is showing awesome improvement! Training and love.
Loves to play with his pack mates,walks,car rides, stealing whatever toy the other dog has.
He's 50lbs.
<<<<<<<<Oh yeah, he loves the bed!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado was born on Jan 26, 2012 and is a bicolour WL from a long line of Schutzhund dogs on both sides

Purchased to be a companion dog

Finished puppy socialization class on Jun 3rd and started basic obedience on Jun 18. I'm planning on doing his CGC, tracking, agility, therapy work, and RallyO. Loves food and training, he just loves to do new things and is very focused

Favourite treat is dehydrated chicken liver and favorite toy is a large squeaky snake. He loves his kiddie pool and being outside. Favorite playmate is my parents labradoodle Samson

Weighed him on Tuesday and he was 45 lbs


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

These sound like ads on match.com! ...loves pina coladas and walks on the beach...

Anyway, Uther was born 1/2/12. He was the first puppy born of his litter and the biggest. He's a dark sable, working line. He's just under 50 lbs. 

Hobbies include: hiking, doing tricks for treats, barking his brains out at the doorbell, and going to doggie daycare once a week.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Silly friends, where are all the pictures!? 

Introducing, Kaiser!!

-DOB: January 27, 2012--22 weeks (5.5 months old, today!)-- 52 pounds-ish (weighed him yesterday, but not today)
-cream sable
-belgian working lines
-companion pup, first and foremost
-hopefully schutzhund prospect and/or any other sport he enjoys (maybe agility or flyball)
-started foundation tracking about a month ago
-loves chasing his "big sis" (Dakota), pouncing on the cat (Kya), stalking flies, meeting new friends, napping, following mom (thats me!), and being an advocate for the breed  Also mastering looking handsome and being a big ol' ham for the camera 

9 weeks

fuzzy boy by jsnail17, on Flickr

11 weeks

best head tilt ever by jsnail17, on Flickr

13 weeks

portrait of the pups by jsnail17, on Flickr

15 weeks

walking by jsnail17, on Flickr

17 weeks

panting pup by jsnail17, on Flickr

20 weeks

another happy pic by jsnail17, on Flickr

21 weeks

seriousface by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

So great to see all the replies!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think this was a great idea! Its like our own little club


----------



## ParkersPopLou (Apr 15, 2012)

Parker. 5 months two days ago lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OK, Hans and I will play 

Hans was born on 1-15-2012
Czech lines with lots of DDR ancestry

Black and tan
Just lost his last puppy tooth yesterday

Loves any kind of fuzzy squeaky toy, is much too friendly with all strangers, has just ended his landshark phase and is becoming a major cuddler.

We start obedience soon and I hope to do agility or French Ring.


Gotcha pic, 8 weeks










As a 12 week Gator with fuzzy chicken









14 weeks









21 weeks


----------



## Macslady (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a set of littermates. They were born 1/10/2012. 

We got Samantha at 7 weeks old. She is black/red/tan. She is a smart, beautiful ball of energy! 









We just brought home Crixus one week ago. He was the pick of the litter, and the breeder decided to keep him. They have a special needs child, so they realized they didn't have the time they thought he deserved. I had email an update on Sam to them, and asked to keep me updated on future litter because we wanted a male from them in the future. She emailed me back asking me to call her. It turns out they had been talking about rehomeing Crixus (his name was Chaos, but we renamed him Crixus). I couldn't say no to him! He is a fantastic dog, but hasn't had alot of socialization. He is very uneasy around strangers, but is doing much better with new people everyday! I am so happy to have him as a part of our family! He has become my little shadow. Everywhere I go, he is right there beside us. Here are our 2 handsome boys! My son with Crixus.


----------



## brandongill1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Odin born Jan 25, 2012, just turned 5 months


----------



## Rocky's mum (Apr 12, 2012)

Not sure if my links work but this is Rocky at 8 weeks









This is about 9/10 weeks









16 weeks









Today, 5 months and 1 day old!!


----------



## Rocky's mum (Apr 12, 2012)

Had to add this one as its my fave (swoon:wub

18 weeks and found the sofa


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I only have an Aussie pup (5 month old this week)...not sure why I didn't get another GSD pup???? lol all I do is look at other peoples GSD puppies!! 
But he is tough and adorable still.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm sad that my puppy doesn't fit into this category any more


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

This is driving me crazy...... I cant wait for mine to come! Pups are baking in the oven now ,due August. Seeing these cuties makes me become impatient which I've really not been....


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Always looking for an opportunity to show pictures of my little girl.

She was born Jan 6th and is a full German import (Jaga Von Falkenhein). She is amazing and incredibly obedient and smart. She is currently 45 lbs and just lost her very last baby tooth, which was being crowded out by her adult k9 tooth.  

She loves jolly balls, kong balls, swimming, and playing in the rain, even during a thunderstorm.:crazy:

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## grettasmom (Apr 29, 2012)

Gretta falls into this group. She was born 1/24/12. She's doing great. Has already completed basic obedience and clicker training. With HUGE amts of socialization has outgrown a fear of other dogs and is now well ballanced and great with my other dogs, cats and kids. She weighs in at 48lbs. Loves water


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a pup that will be 5 months old tomorrow. He's a showline sable. Okay, so he's not a shepherd. Can we still play? Dutch was born 2/6/12 and is a sable merle/white smooth collie. He was at the vet on Tuesday and weighed around 35 lb. He's all legs currently it seems.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

childsplay said:


> These sound like ads on match.com! ...loves pina coladas and walks on the beach...


I does sound like it!

Nita was born on 01/26/2012, is red and black and is our first GSD. 

She was actually the last of her litter left and we feel very lucky that we got her. She is a perfect fit into our household!

She was purchased as our 13 yr old daughter’s 4-H project. She is going to see if she can get her TDI, CGC and work her in obedience. She will continue to work our Samoyed in agility until Nita is old enough to try agility. 

Nita and Sabrina have completed basic obedience and start obedience II next week. We are just trying to balance keeping Nita busy but not too busy. Today she got her first swimming pool and had a blast in it!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ohhhh I get to play too! My sweet girl is 22 weeks today. She weighs in about 48 lbs. I cannot believe how much she has grown. 

Milla- 5 weeks










Milla - 21 weeks


----------



## Mcap (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's our little long coat Sonny at 9 wks old.




























Mike


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Here is Chloe. She was born on 01/14/12. She is such a little spunk and can be a handful at times, but our life would sure be boring without her. She keeos her brother(lab mix) on his toes and loves to play catch. She absolutly hates baths and water is not her favorite thing unless it is her water dish that she loves to dive for things if they are floating in her bowl (so cute to watch- which I had a video of it- maybe soon)






First day home - 4 weeks old 







Picture playing with brother- Chloe 5 weeks, Casey 8 months







Picture first bath







- Picture Chloe 6 months, Casey 1 year







- Chloe 6 months


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I'm a tad envious that I've missed this group by a month.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

gaia_bear said:


> I'm a tad envious that I've missed this group by a month.


Start a group for your age group! It would be fun to see a group every two or three months for the new pups. KWIM? Then, it easier to find someone who is going through the same stages you are!


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

We've hit an obstacle with our pup already. He had a bald spot developing on the side of his face so I took him into the vet fearing the worst (I lost my GSD to an autoimmune disorder). Turns out he has demodectic mange. Yeesh. Due to his breed and MDR1 status, we are holding off on the ivermectin treatments and the dip for now and see if it takes care of itself on its own.


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

awww...I just realized that Navajo is 8 months...not 7.  where did the month go???
He is growing up tooooo fast.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome Dutch 

Has anyone had to have any of their pups baby teeth pulled because their adult teeth are pretty far in and crowding? Nita has two very attached/not wiggley baby teeth with two adult teeth showing about 1/4" behind them.

Today the vet said to check in in 2 more weeks so I was curious what other people in our age group are experiencing


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

gmcwife1 said:


> Welcome Dutch
> 
> Has anyone had to have any of their pups baby teeth pulled because their adult teeth are pretty far in and crowding? Nita has two very attached/not wiggley baby teeth with two adult teeth showing about 1/4" behind them.
> 
> Today the vet said to check in in 2 more weeks so I was curious what other people in our age group are experiencing


My poodle had to have two teeth pulled when she was spayed at 6 months, they charged me $75 to remove both so I gave them the go ahead. Apparently they were both fused to the bone so they never would have come out otherwise


----------



## gsdw/me (May 17, 2011)

*Introducing Taschka*

Taschka is an 18 week old female (just 2 weeks shy of 5 mos..hope we can still participate in this group). She is black/red show lines.

I will post more info later and some 
pics if I can figure that out.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

gmcwife1 said:


> Welcome Dutch
> 
> Has anyone had to have any of their pups baby teeth pulled because their adult teeth are pretty far in and crowding? Nita has two very attached/not wiggley baby teeth with two adult teeth showing about 1/4" behind them.
> 
> Today the vet said to check in in 2 more weeks so I was curious what other people in our age group are experiencing


I had that happen with my border collie. We didn't pull the baby tooth and it did eventually come out on its own. Our vet had a wait and see approach too. I know it's a bit blurry, but here's a pic of his.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks you both 

We got Nita a good raw bone to see if that will help loosen those two baby teeth in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It finally happened today, Delgado lifted his leg when he peed this morning!  He'll be 6 months in just over a week and finally decided he's going to pee like a boy :rofl:

Have any of the other males started lifting their leg yet? He didn't mark, he just stood in the middle of the grass and lifted it as he went, it might take him a few times before he gets the whole concept lol


----------



## Kwolf94 (May 4, 2012)

gmcwife1 said:


> Welcome Dutch
> 
> Has anyone had to have any of their pups baby teeth pulled because their adult teeth are pretty far in and crowding? Nita has two very attached/not wiggley baby teeth with two adult teeth showing about 1/4" behind them.
> 
> Today the vet said to check in in 2 more weeks so I was curious what other people in our age group are experiencing


I actually had Schatzi's two retained baby teeth (upper canines) pulled yesterday. I work at a vet's office and asked on of the vet's I work with what she thought about a month ago, and she said to wait and see if they fell out on their own. They never did, so I went ahead and got them taken out, since Schatzi will be 7 months tomorrow which was her deadline. But she is doing fine and ran around the yard after I brought her home. It's a very simple and safe procedure  Also: Keep an eye out for the movement of the adult teeth. You don't want your pup to have a messed up bite. Schatzi's bite is still perfect, luckily her baby teeth were loose enough that the adult canines moved them, and not vise versa


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I just checked Dutch's mouth yesterday because he has been losing his baby teeth. His lower canines were starting to come in behind his baby ones. Today one of the baby teeth there is gone and the other is still hanging in yet. I'm pretty sure it will come out on its own.

As for lifting a leg, Dutch still stretches out to pee. Whether he ever lifts his leg or not is the least of my concerns with him. My BC never did and it didn't bother me one bit. My GSD hit 10 months old and he never did either.

We did go to the lake today. DH wanted to work on some water retrieves with his hunting dog. I did get a picture of Dutch while we were down there. He bolted into the lake right off the bat and did some zoomies up to his neck, but then retreated back to the shore to watch.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Shade said:


> It finally happened today, Delgado lifted his leg when he peed this morning!  He'll be 6 months in just over a week and finally decided he's going to pee like a boy :rofl:
> 
> Have any of the other males started lifting their leg yet? He didn't mark, he just stood in the middle of the grass and lifted it as he went, it might take him a few times before he gets the whole concept lol


Jake is 6 months and we have been wondering when Jake will start lifting his leg.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Shade said:


> It finally happened today, Delgado lifted his leg when he peed this morning!  He'll be 6 months in just over a week and finally decided he's going to pee like a boy :rofl:
> 
> Have any of the other males started lifting their leg yet? He didn't mark, he just stood in the middle of the grass and lifted it as he went, it might take him a few times before he gets the whole concept lol


A trainer told me to discourage this when it happens. Hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

sddeadeye said:


> As for lifting a leg, Dutch still stretches out to pee. Whether he ever lifts his leg or not is the least of my concerns with him. My BC never did and it didn't bother me one bit. My GSD hit 10 months old and he never did either.
> 
> We did go to the lake today. DH wanted to work on some water retrieves with his hunting dog. I did get a picture of Dutch while we were down there. He bolted into the lake right off the bat and did some zoomies up to his neck, but then retreated back to the shore to watch.


I really don't care either way, just curious

Nice photo, he's very cute


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

gmcwife1 said:


> Welcome Dutch
> 
> Has anyone had to have any of their pups baby teeth pulled because their adult teeth are pretty far in and crowding? Nita has two very attached/not wiggley baby teeth with two adult teeth showing about 1/4" behind them.
> 
> Today the vet said to check in in 2 more weeks so I was curious what other people in our age group are experiencing


This happened to us and they fell out with no problem.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> A trainer told me to discourage this when it happens. Hasn't happened yet.


If he marks I'll discourage it, he hasn't yet . I don't want him marking everything for sure


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

still waiting for my guy to lift his leg..hes 6 months


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Shade said:


> I really don't care either way, just curious
> 
> Nice photo, he's very cute


Thank you. Hopefully I didn't come across snarky in my previous post about leg lifting. It certainly wasn't my intent if I did. I know it's something some people like to see and others don't. My male dogs not lifting their leg could be in part to early neuters for all I know. Dutch will be neutered early also per my contract with the breeder, but I know a lot of GSD people wish to hold off until the dog is physically mature.

I think my dog is already hitting that bonehead stage. Somedays he is perfect and other days he forgets he knows how to listen. :headbang:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

sddeadeye said:


> Thank you. Hopefully I didn't come across snarky in my previous post about leg lifting. It certainly wasn't my intent if I did. I know it's something some people like to see and others don't. My male dogs not lifting their leg could be in part to early neuters for all I know. Dutch will be neutered early also per my contract with the breeder, but I know a lot of GSD people wish to hold off until the dog is physically mature.
> 
> I think my dog is already hitting that bonehead stage. Somedays he is perfect and other days he forgets he knows how to listen. :headbang:


All the male dogs in the family have been neutered at 6 months and we've never had one lift their leg or mark. My sister and brother in law rescued a one year old doberman who wasn't neutered and he does both, even though he's now neutered

My contract with the breeder has the agreement that I have to neuter him by one year old and I'm hoping to hold out until then. 

Delgado's already gone through two "bonehead" stages


----------



## mrsrd08 (Aug 18, 2011)

Leila (pronounced Layla) is 6 months ild DOB 1/4/12, from MA. Leila loves to play with her brother Shamus. She also likes the dog park, but usually sticks by big brother. She has been in private training since we got her at 16 weeks and does extremely well. She is now the boss of our 2 older male dogs.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome mrsrd08! Do you have any pictures of your girl? Are your older male dogs GSD's also? Our next dog will probably be another GSD, but that won't be for a couple years yet. We are looking to buy a new house first before we even entertain the idea of possibly adding another dog.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Love reading about everyone's puppies!!

Mr. Eko is 5 months old, he was born on Valentine's Day, in Cheney, Kansas. He is a big love bug, I read that GSD's are supposed to be aloof with strangers but Eko hasn't met a stranger he doesn't adore yet. He loves walks, playing fetch, and laying on the A/C vents. We are still looking at private trainers in our area, we haven't quite settled on one yet. He's really goofy, and loves having his picture taken


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I just got a call from our local kennel club today. Dutch and I start foundation agility classes in September! I am so excited. My goal for him has been an agility dog, but if he doesn't take to the sport then oh well. There's always something else to do.  We were originally told there was a year long wait on the waiting list for the class so I am very happy we are already getting in. I had contacted them about the class back in March or so, so it was still a 6 month wait.


----------



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

Here's my Bear! He's a sable born 12/20/11. He's 83 lbs. We love going on lots of hikes that I couldn't complete without him "helping" me up the mountainside and playing endless games of fetch! He's really grown up alot in the last month or so; both physically and mentally!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kaiser is 6 months (and 3 days, lol) and no leg lifting yet. He's perfected the art of peeing and pooping in the parking lot though, haha. Apparently he could care less if he is on grass or concrete or cement...I guess when you gotta go, you gotta go!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

It's been a busy week so I just wanted to update that the raw bones worked and we do not have to get the two baby teeth pulled  They both came out on their own this weekend.


----------



## GsdNinja (Aug 9, 2012)

This is Ninja born 1/26/2012, she's a female gsd. Pics from 3 - 6 months


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

holy moly...I just realized that Kaiser no longer fits into this category     He is 29 weeks (and 3 days)


----------



## Steve & Michelle (Feb 21, 2012)

No problem with Jake. Mommy says it was because of the tug of war matches and she was afraid he was loosing them too quick. He loves that game.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Kaiser2012 said:


> holy moly...I just realized that Kaiser no longer fits into this category     He is 29 weeks (and 3 days)


 
I wonder if we need to start a new thread with date of birth range instead of months  This is our age group but we would all outgrow it if we only go by age in months


----------

